# I wonder if there was a handyman shower



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 19, 2012)

Jesus was married!



> CAMBRIDGE, Mass. — A historian of early Christianity at Harvard Divinity School has identified a scrap of papyrus that she says was written in Coptic in the fourth century and contains a phrase never seen in any piece of Scripture: “Jesus said to them, ‘My wife ...’ ”
> 
> The faded papyrus fragment is smaller than a business card, with eight lines on one side, in black ink legible under a magnifying glass. Just below the line about Jesus having a wife, the papyrus includes a second provocative clause that purportedly says, “she will be able to be my disciple.”


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, that settles it.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 19, 2012)

It was reported on WSB radio this morning that it was written in the 2nd century. 

They also reported the women that has the document as saying "this in no way proves that Jesus was married"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 19, 2012)

Man...she looks really happy in that photo.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Jesus was married!



So let me get this straight.

You don't believe anything written in a book (bible) that has supporting evidence through archeological digs.  But they find a scrap of paper supposedly written in the 4th century and you jump in with both feet on that one?  That is funny.

Who knows if he was married.  The bible is not really clear and that will probably always be a debate.  It really isn't a deal breaker regardless of whether he was or not.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 19, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> You don't believe anything written in a book (bible) that has supporting evidence through archeological digs.  But they find a scrap of paper supposedly written in the 4th century and you jump in with both feet on that one?  That is funny.
> 
> Who knows if he was married.  The bible is not really clear and that will probably always be a debate.  It really isn't a deal breaker regardless of whether he was or not.



Yep agree. And talking in parables alot and with no context...who knows..when a bride becomes a wife in someone's prayer.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 19, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> You don't believe anything written in a book (bible) that has supporting evidence through archeological digs.  But they find a scrap of paper supposedly written in the 4th century and you jump in with both feet on that one?  That is funny.



My thoughts exactly, but I disagree here:



dawg2 said:


> Who knows if he was married.  The bible is not really clear and that will probably always be a debate.  It really isn't a deal breaker regardless of whether he was or not.



There is no indication anywhere in scripture or early church writing that Jesus was married.  Also, if He were married, He would presumably have had demi-god children whose descendants could still be around today.  That scenario is pretty much what _The Da Vinci Code_ is all about.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 19, 2012)

And we know that this reference to Jesus is about one particular person, Jesus of Nazareth, the Son of God?

Wake me up when someone has something worth reading or listening to.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Also, if He were married, He would presumably have had demi-god children



Well, there is Obama.......


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, there is Obama.......


----------



## thedeacon (Sep 19, 2012)

gtparts said:


> And we know that this reference to Jesus is about one particular person, Jesus of Nazareth, the Son of God?
> 
> Wake me up when someone has something worth reading or listening to.



Now that post makes sense to me.


----------



## Israel (Sep 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 688717


Trolling always requires correct presentation.
Every believer knows Jesus has a bride.
And yes...she alone is able to be his disciple.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 19, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> You don't believe anything written in a book (bible) that has supporting evidence through archeological digs.  But they find a scrap of paper supposedly written in the 4th century and you jump in with both feet on that one?  That is funny.
> 
> Who knows if he was married.  The bible is not really clear and that will probably always be a debate.  It really isn't a deal breaker regardless of whether he was or not.





That --_whoosh_-- sound was the joke going over your head bro.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> That --_whoosh_-- sound was the joke going over your head bro.



Trust me, I got it.  The "whoosh" was the joke going over yours.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 19, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> My thoughts exactly, but I disagree here:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no indication anywhere in scripture or early church writing that Jesus was married.  Also, if He were married, He would presumably have had demi-god children whose descendants could still be around today.  That scenario is pretty much what _The Da Vinci Code_ is all about.



I agree.  But my point is simply the gospels do not start off saying: These books are about Jesus who was never married.

I assume he was not based on the bible.  But if it turns out he was, it would not matter to me one way or the other.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 19, 2012)

Harvard Divinity School??????

.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 20, 2012)

Changes nothing for me.


----------



## polkhunt (Sep 21, 2012)

It makes no difference if he was married or not, don't really see what the big deal is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Harvard Divinity School??????
> 
> .



Sounds like Senate Intelligence huh?


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 21, 2012)

polkhunt said:


> It makes no difference if he was married or not, don't really see what the big deal is.



This:



centerpin fan said:


> ... if He were married, He would presumably have had demi-god children whose descendants could still be around today.


----------



## thedeacon (Sep 21, 2012)

Its amazing how much time  and energy an atheist will spend to fight a God that they claim doesn't even exist.

That sounds like a terrible waste of time to me. Makes me believe that some people need to take up some kind of hobby or something. I don't know thats just my opinion.

But what is worse is it seems that we all get pullen into the foolishness with them. Is that not funny or what.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 21, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> Trust me, I got it.



Of course.  I always bang out a couple of paragraphs in a serious tone when I know the post is in jest myself.  

Relax!  Also, do not check out the onion.  Your head may explode if you do.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 21, 2012)

thedeacon said:


> Its amazing how much time  and energy an atheist will spend to fight a God that they claim doesn't even exist.



I don't doubt that J. Christ existed.  I just doubt that there was anything divine, supernatural, magical, or even extra special about him.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 21, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Also, do not check out the onion.  Your head may explode if you do.



That website is mandatory daily reading for me.....usually swing by there on my way here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I don't doubt that J. Christ existed.  I just doubt that there was anything divine, supernatural, magical, or even extra special about him.



Contrary to your beliefs about Obama huh?


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 21, 2012)

*I wonder if there was a*



Six million dollar ham said:


> I don't doubt that J. Christ existed.  I just doubt that there was anything divine, supernatural, magical, or even extra special about him.



So you are not sure. Might want to read the New Testament with an OPEN MIND.


----------



## BT Charlie (Sep 21, 2012)

Ever watch a guy tortured and killed? Did he cry out for forgiveness ... of his torturers? Might be something extra special in Jesus after all, particularly for you.  I will pray that is so, Mr. Ham.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 21, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Of course.  I always bang out a couple of paragraphs in a serious tone when I know the post is in jest myself.
> 
> Relax!  Also, do not check out the onion.  Your head may explode if you do.



I do believe you would argue with a chair leg.

From my post:  





dawg2 said:


> So let me get this straight....blah...blah...blah... That is funny.



Next time I will use a lot of smilies, sorry for the confusion


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Contrary to your beliefs about Obama huh?



As usual:  Got a link to where I have ever loved on Obama?

Nice job troll.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 21, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Nice job troll.





Ham?  Meet Ham.





Six million dollar ham said:


> It's unfortunate that you can't just make a decent post without calling me a troll...so you, as usual, like to sprinkle "troll" throughout your posts when responding for a little extra kick.  In other words your intellectual effort here is on par with the work ethic of a welfare queen.






It's like raaaaaiiiiin....on your wedding day.  It's a free riiiiiiiiiiiide when you've already paid.  

I just love Allanis Morissette....don't you?  Isn't it ironic?  Don't ya think?  A little toooooo i----ronic.



...


----------



## JFS (Oct 2, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> It's like raaaaaiiiiin....on your wedding day.  It's a free riiiiiiiiiiiide when you've already paid.
> 
> I just love Allanis Morissette....don't you?  Isn't it ironic?  Don't ya think?  A little toooooo i----ronic.



Now that is funny.  I've never thought those things in the song were good examples of irony.  Unfortunate, yes, but not really ironic.  So it is perhaps ironic that you quote that as your irony reference.


----------



## Israel (Oct 2, 2012)

BT Charlie said:


> Ever watch a guy tortured and killed? Did he cry out for forgiveness ... of his torturers? Might be something extra special in Jesus after all, particularly for you.  I will pray that is so, Mr. Ham.



amen...


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 2, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> Ham?  Meet Ham.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you afford your wife as much attention as you do me?


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 8, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> You don't believe anything written in a book (bible) that has supporting evidence through archeological digs.  But they find a scrap of paper supposedly written in the 4th century and you jump in with both feet on that one?  That is funny.
> 
> Who knows if he was married.  The bible is not really clear and that will probably always be a debate.  It really isn't a deal breaker regardless of whether he was or not.



Wow!! exactly what I was 'thankin'.

Speakin' of pullin' 'verses' out of scripture.....


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 8, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> I do believe you would argue with a chair leg.



Chair leg?? I beg to differ...it's argue with a lamp post or stop sign..... There is a big difference ya know....


----------



## piratebob64 (Oct 10, 2012)

IMHO, HE WAS MARRIED!
God sent his only begotten son down to live and experience life so that he could be crucified and die on the cross washing away the sins of our fathers and providing everlasting life by believing in him.
Marriage is the greatest example of love next to the birth of a child and both of these experiences  elicite all the emotions that we believe make us human!


----------



## piratebob64 (Oct 10, 2012)

polkhunt said:


> It makes no difference if he was married or not, don't really see what the big deal is.



To prove Jesus was married proves he was human!
Christianity and catholisiusm preaches he was DIVINE and above human emotion , needs and wants. 
I feel in order to accept the sins of the world he needed to understand and experience those emotions to include sin and if you break it all down sin its base is love IMHO. 

REMEMBER:
People forget Jesus  "WAS NOT RELIGIOUS", he was spiritual in his beliefs, it was his deciples and their followers that made his teachings a religion.


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 10, 2012)

piratebob64 said:


> I feel in order to accept the sins of the world he needed to understand and experience those emotions to include sin and if you break it all down sin its base is love IMHO.



Please elaborate on this if you will. I am having difficulty following your thoughts.


----------



## polkhunt (Oct 11, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> This:



Even if he did have children I still dont see what the big deal is. Even if they have a genectic line you cant prove it and if you could it still makes no difference to who Jesus is so I dont know why people are making such a big deal about this.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 11, 2012)

polkhunt said:


> Even if he did have children I still dont see what the big deal is.



I disagree for the reasons stated above.

Besides, saying He was married is not much different than saying He had a twin brother named Leroy.  There's not a shred of evidence for either.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 11, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Besides, saying He was married is not much different than saying He had a twin brother named Leroy......



I always liked it when preachers would speculate what Jesus was writing in the sand.....no evidence for their opinion, but that didn't stop 'em from having one.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 11, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Do you afford your wife as much attention as you do me?



Sure do.  I think, though, that she enjoys the attention she gets from me more than you do, huh?


I mean, you gotta admit though....I got ya on that one, right?  It WAS pretty funny!


----------



## piratebob64 (Oct 11, 2012)

*twisted thinking*



gemcgrew said:


> Please elaborate on this if you will. I am having difficulty following your thoughts.



From the way I see it, how could Jesus accept the sins of man (here is a little twist on that statement see the PS at the end), if he did not know what they were!  God did not have to send him here to die without a reason. Everyone accepts the thought that heaven and everything holy is pure and without sin! right!  (See the second PS) 
Jesus being GODs son was pure and without sin, so how could he accept what he did not know, IE he had to live and experence sin! So what drives us to comit a sin,
1. anger
2. jelousy
3. greed
4. hate
5. temptation
6. lust
7. love

Love creates or is the basis for every emotion I have listed!
To know sin is to experience it with out that experience you cannot know it! 

It is stated that Jesus was sent to earth to forgive the sins of "MAN". I could be  chovenistic pig and claim that God and Jesus have never forgiven WOMAN for eating the apple!

It is also stated that evil cannot live in the house of God, Sinning is evil and therefore the person who sinned is evil. 
No where does it say that god forgave jesus of all sins he  accepted so mankind could be forgiven. Now armed with information  doesnt having all this sin created by evil  inside Jesus unwelcome in heaven! 
Think one that one!


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 11, 2012)

piratebob64 said:


> From the way I see it, how could Jesus accept the sins of man (here is a little twist on that statement see the PS at the end), if he did not know what they were!  God did not have to send him here to die without a reason. Everyone accepts the thought that heaven and everything holy is pure and without sin! right!  (See the second PS)
> Jesus being GODs son was pure and without sin, so how could he accept what he did not know, IE he had to live and experence sin! So what drives us to comit a sin,
> 1. anger
> 2. jelousy
> ...



Your take on Christianity is interesting to say the least -- completely unorthodox, but interesting.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 11, 2012)

> completely unorthodox



Let's not leave out un-biblical while we're at it, ok?



> if he did not know what they were!



uh....he knew what they were....because he is God.  But let's not let the Bible get all mixed up in this discussion.  

Continue...


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 11, 2012)

"And I heard, as it were, the voice of a great multitude, as the sound of many waters and as the sound of mighty thunderings, saying, 'Alleluia! For the Lord God Omnipotent reigns! Let us be glad and rejoice and give Him glory, for the marriage of the Lamb has come, and His wife has made herself ready.' And to her it was granted to be arrayed in fine linen, clean and bright, for the fine linen is the righteous acts of the saints" (Revelation 19:6-8)

The church is the bride of Christ.
The Bible never leads one in the direction of believing otherwise.


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> The church is the bride of Christ.
> The Bible never leads one in the direction of believing otherwise.



Amen!


----------



## thedeacon (Oct 11, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I don't doubt that J. Christ existed.  I just doubt that there was anything divine, supernatural, magical, or even extra special about him.



I think that is what I said, so if you doubt that there is a God why do you fight it so hard, why not give God a chance and just see what happens. You may learn about his "True Bride".


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 11, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> Sure do.  I think, though, that she enjoys the attention she gets from me more than you do, huh?



Since you asked, and to finally come clean on this topic, I couldn't care less.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 11, 2012)

Okay I didn't want to go there but since this thread won't die (and nobody seems to appreciate the incredibly, hilariously stern look on that woman's face as much as I do), has anyone here ever read The Jesus Family Tomb?



> The Jesus Family Tomb tells the story of what may very well be the greatest archaeological find of all time—the discovery of the family tomb of Jesus of Nazareth. Following the accidental bulldozing of a tomb during the building of a housing complex in suburban Jerusalem in 1980, archaeologists from the Israeli Antiquities Authority were immediately called to the scene. Inside, the archaeologists found ten ossuaries—limestone boxes that served as first-century coffins. Six had inscriptions, including Jesus, son of Joseph; two Marys; and Judah, son of Jesus. The team concluded that the unusual group of names was merely coincidence. After removing and cataloging the ossuaries, they left the tomb to the builders to finish what they had already started.
> 
> Twenty-five years later, Simcha Jacobovici, an Emmy award-winning journalist, tracked down the ossuaries in the Israeli Antiquities Authority's warehouse and decided to investigate this remarkable collection of names. Simcha mapped and then located the original tomb, which, to his surprise, was still intact. Granted unequaled access, he soon found that the archaeologists were unaware of key evidence that made this the discovery of a lifetime.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 12, 2012)

Quote:
"
The Jesus Family Tomb tells the story of what may very well be the greatest archaeological find of all time—the discovery of the family tomb of Jesus of Nazareth. Following the accidental bulldozing of a tomb during the building of a housing complex in suburban Jerusalem in 1980, archaeologists from the Israeli Antiquities Authority were immediately called to the scene. Inside, the archaeologists found ten ossuaries—limestone boxes that served as first-century coffins. Six had inscriptions, including Jesus, son of Joseph; two Marys; and Judah, son of Jesus. The team concluded that the unusual group of names was merely coincidence. After removing and cataloging the ossuaries, they left the tomb to the builders to finish what they had already started.

Twenty-five years later, Simcha Jacobovici, an Emmy award-winning journalist, tracked down the ossuaries in the Israeli Antiquities Authority's warehouse and decided to investigate this remarkable collection of names. Simcha mapped and then located the original tomb, which, to his surprise, was still intact. Granted unequaled access, he soon found that the archaeologists were unaware of key evidence that made this the discovery of a lifetime.

This is a story that is destined to grab international headlines and raise fundamental questions about the historical Jesus. Are the "Jesus" and "Mary" referred to in these inscriptions the Jesus and Mary Magdalene of the gospels? Readers are taken on a remarkable journey: from telling statistical analysis, to a time-bending trip across two millennia, and an investigation of the patinas and DNA of the tombs that makes an episode of CSI look mundane. The Jesus Family Tomb arrives at an extraordinary answer to an ancient mystery.

A riveting combination of history, archaeo-logy, and theology, this book will change the way we think about God, religion, and everything we have learned about the life and death of Jesus. "
End Quote.
*****************************************

Sorry, never heard of it.
I'd say this story didn't grab as much as someone might have hoped.

.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 12, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Since you asked, and to finally come clean on this topic, I couldn't care less.



Funny...you sure do respond an aweful lot for someone who doesn't care much.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 12, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> Funny...you sure do respond an aweful lot for someone who doesn't care much.



You misunderstand.  Again.  What I'm saying is I'm genuinely unconcerned with your wife and the question of whether or not she appreciates the current amount of attention you show her vis-a-vis your passionate obsession with me.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 15, 2012)

> You misunderstand. Again.



No Ham, what I don't think you get is that I understand you...100%. 


Keep on keepin' on brotha.


----------

